# yellow diarrhea



## KSS (Nov 7, 2018)

I have put my 10 month old on hypo allergenic food after months of problems with sloppy poos. I have given 3 samples to the vet and there is nothing wrong. We finally made it ,with 2 weeks of normal poos - yay! However, for the last few days it is yellow and sloppy. Impossible to pick up - need to take bottles of soapy water out with us. He is scooting again. I have spent a fortune at the vets . The fact that he has been great for two weeks is puzzling. 

I'm exhausted and troubled. Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, have you considered raw feeding? Many dogs can cope on kibble food but most do better on raw and a few I have known cannot cope with any type of kibble whatsoever. I provide dog daycare and have a client that had spent a fortune trying to figure out what was wrong with her dog as he had terrible tummy troubles for years... all the vets would so is give prokolin etc but never got to the bottom of the actual problem. After much thought by them and lots of nudging by me the dog was put on a raw diet and has never been to the vet since! He is now 8 years old and got as a fiddle . 
I will post a couple of links for good raw food brands that sell complete raw food containing everything that a dog needs in their diet. 
Your dog may also benefit from tree barks powder and some digestive enzymes. I am almost certain this way of feeding would solve your issues regarding your dog.

https://www.naturalinstinct.com/raw... Food&utm_content="Natural Instinct Dog Food"

https://www.dorwest.com/product/tree-barks-powder-for-dogs-and-cats/

Enjoy reading!


----------

